# How do I achieve this look with editing in Photoshop/Lightroom?



## Pocahontas (Mar 19, 2012)

.


----------



## Desi (Mar 19, 2012)

I think that most of this effect is captured in camera.  Look at #1, #2, #3, and #4, they are all back-lit images.  These shots were probably taken in manual mode with spot metering on the darker subject, which results in the over-exposed "washed out" backgrounds.  The stronger the light, the more the background will over-expose.  Looks like these were probably taken in late afternoon.  

If you use matrix metering on aperture/shutter priority, the camera will probably meter for the background, leaving the subject shadowed and dark.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2012)

BTW, do you have permission from the artist to use the images here?


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm not seeing anything....?


----------

